#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианская безалкогольная ганапуджа.

## Ometoff

Интересен опыт тех практиков дзогчен и учителей, которые не употребляют мясо и алкоголь, они просто не делают ганапуджу или во время Ганапуджи визуализируют 5 видов мяса и нектара?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Интересен опыт тех практиков дзогчен и учителей, которые не употребляют мясо и алкоголь, они просто не делают ганапуджу или во время Ганапуджи визуализируют 5 видов мяса и нектара?


Они просто находятся в созерцании и тогда все становится ганачакрой.  А уж из ганачакры можно и ганапуджу поднести без проблем.
НО это я за реализованых могу предположить, кто действительно практик дзогчен и находится в практике все время.
Остальные, те кто знает, но еще не находится в знании все время-думаю все предложенные варианты могут иметь место. Ганапуджа-это необязательная практика для пути Дзогчен, это даже не предварительная практика. Ганапуджу делают в зависимости от обстоятельств, от нее есть несомненно, польза. Но если вы копнете глубже и действительно захотите узнать, чем заменить ганапуджу, раз вы все таки обеты не снимаете-то вот она: созерцание-равносильно тому, что вы автоматом очистите обеды и закопите разом все бесчисленные заслуги. Потому что в ганапудже это два важных принципы-очищение самай и накоплените заслуг.

----------

Ometoff (28.05.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

Я не пил алкоголь вообще много лет до дзогчена но на первой ганапудже меня уговорили пригубить хоть маленько, с тех пор этот вопрос больше не беспокоит. А существуют ли для дзогченпо какие-то запреты? Запреты для тех кто не понимает, мой отец снимая ремень говорил -не доходит через голову- дойдет через опу. 
Далее вегитарианство, ну кто сказал что растения не живые сушества, а вы их едите, тогда не ешьте ничего.
Ну и самое главное: что Гуру скажет то и делайте а иначе - не траттье время

----------

Ometoff (28.05.2017), Дубинин (28.05.2017), Марица (20.09.2017)

----------

